# hi everyone



## daveboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Just found this site,ive an audi tt quattro bought one after hitting 40 last year and splitting up from the wife mid-life crises i think,so far the car has been fine apart from the temp gauge in the cluster board had it fixed twice it sits high is this a common fault,i need to take it back for a third time. dave


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, dashpod faults are common have a look at the thread on it in the mark 1 section.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## daveboy (Apr 25, 2009)

cheers everyone


----------



## skelton35 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Dave slit with my wife and did the same thing! I've got a TT 3.2 Quattro, black, always wanted one, fantastic! Joined this site because although its in good nick, not many scratches, no dings etc I really wanted to put a shine on it. Heard lots about polish machines, coloured polish, clay but pretty clueless. So hoping to hear from someone who can guide me.
Roly


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 26, 2009)

hi all, just bought new TTs , some stuff . Had an R32 but this is in a completly different league ! got it in pearl blue with 19" star alloys and all the toys inside, shes really got the look. Im over here in Belfast Northern Ireland and would love to hear from other members over here. And if there are any meetings . I have pictures of her but i have to get them uploaded yet.


----------

